# Jacksonville, FL - 3 yr old male needs a home



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

King is a German Shepherd that was left on the streets of Wellington (Near West Palm Beach) Florida. I assisted in his rescue and boarded him until he could be transported to his foster home in Jacksonville where he now is waiting for his forever home. I can tell you from personal experience he is a GREAT dog!!! 

*****King*****






























King is approximately 3 years old. He is a very sweet and gentle black and tan German Shepherd. He is neutered, microchipped and up to date on vaccinations, flea, tick and heartworm prevention. King was rescued by a police officer who found him on a street corner. When King arrived in Rescue he was very thin and had very bad skin and ear infections. His infections are clearing up well and he is steadily gaining weight.
King would be great in a home with kids and other dogs but would probably be best in a home that has only one other dog equal to his size. King does get nervous and frightened around too many dogs at one time so one other canine playmate would be great for him preferably a more submissive dog . King does have a high prey/herding drive so a home without little dogs and cats is preferred. King does great in the home, he has no problem being crated. He likes to ride in the car and walks very well on a leash (he loves to go on walks). He also loves to be the center of attention and when he gets to know people he is quite affectionate . He's a very laid back fellow and is happy to just lay at your feet.

If you can offer this noble boy a permanent, loving abode Please Email:[email protected]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What rescue is he with?


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is with K-9 Services German Shepherd Rescue... 
K-9 Services German Shepherd Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Well hello Mr. King! You do look sweet, and the photo with the tiny dog is precious....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

He really is a sweet dog!!! He hasn't really had anyone interested in him yet so I thought I would post him here. I did have one lady come see him at my house before he was on his way to his foster home in Jacksonville but she turned her nose up at him because of his skin condition. I felt so bad for him. It wasn't his fault that he was left out on the street to fend for himself.

Anyway, his skin, ears and eye infections have cleared up nicely and he is really looking good. His foster Mom is such a nice person and emails me with updates on him.

I just hope he can find his forever home soon.... he really deserves it!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for helping King, I hope he finds a good loving home.


----------

